# [EVDL] self charging systems (Tommey Reed)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have tested a pulse motor i made and found that it could charge batteries with no load on your dc motor!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pl2Rn5w5eU
________________________________________________________________________
Check Out the new free AIM(R) Mail -- Unlimited storage and industry-leading spam and email virus protection.
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hilarious



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I have tested a pulse motor i made and found that it could charge batteries with no load on your dc motor!
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pl2Rn5w5eU
> > ________________________________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Folks, please do not respond to this thread. The EVDL agreed years ago to 
not discuss "over unity" and "free energy" subjects. 

http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#conv

Thanks.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This claim would result in over-unity, and thus simply not possible.

In addition there is no "M" in Capacitor.

-Phil
----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, November 24, 2007 6:57 PM
Subject: [EVDL] self charging systems (Tommey Reed)


>I have tested a pulse motor i made and found that it could charge batteries 
>with no load on your dc motor!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pl2Rn5w5eU
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Check Out the new free AIM(R) Mail -- Unlimited storage and 
> industry-leading spam and email virus protection.
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

